# DISH1000™



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have seen many requests for information on the new DISH1000™ antenna system. So hopefully this can help answer some of these questions.

--------------

Below are links to the DISH1000™ documents published by DISH NETWORK™ and contained in the package of the DISH1000™ antenna system. These are the public documents included in the package.

http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/D...lationGuide.pdf
http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/Q...ts_DISH1000.pdf

--------------

Above references to DISH NETWORK™ and DISH1000™ are copyrighted trademarks of EchoStar™.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there anything official on dishnetwork.com about it?


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

The Quick Facts don't mention the legacy twin, legacy dual and cascaded two sw21 combination. 

Anyone know that this would work for two legacy receivers like the 2800's?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I asked the same question and was told that they would work.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No reason why not - as long as it works in a 2-dish configuration.


----------



## JPointerWI (Jul 29, 2005)

Make sure the receiver has the most recent software (connect the receiver directly to 119 if it's out of date). I have found a few receivers that wont do a switch check correctly if the 129 satellite is present but the software is old enough that it cant recognize it.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Does anyone have a 1000 up and running?


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

ilovedbs said:


> Does anyone have a 1000 up and running?


Check in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46214


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ouch .. you beat me! (while i went to dig up the above link) 

I ll add at least - check out post #1 there


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, you never disapoint.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there anything on Dish's site yet about it? WHere?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm just curious, what channels are on 129?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129list.htm

JL


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

So, does anyone know which areas are suppose to get the Dish1000? I will be moving soon and I will not be able to see the 61.5 bird anymore. Rather than having 3 dishes hanging on the new house (110/119, 129 & 148), I would rather have two (or maybe even one dropping the 148). will it be available to the Northwest?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rhiggs said:


> So, does anyone know which areas are suppose to get the Dish1000? I will be moving soon and I will not be able to see the 61.5 bird anymore. Rather than having 3 dishes hanging on the new house (110/119, 129 & 148), I would rather have two (or maybe even one dropping the 148). will it be available to the Northwest?


Well there are links below and John, Tony, Charles, and some of the others have done a great job tracking what is up-linked. But NO, to my knowledge nothing official has been publically announced to what markets will be served by this antenna configuration. I do not recommend running out and buying one of these until it is official. Now there are a few DMA's that are now installing the antenna. But I am not even sure that those regions are official. So I caution anyone that wants it immediately just because it's the latest toy, without first truly establishing what its use will be. I have made that mistake before, and because I jumped the gun I now have a 105 Superdish sitting on a pole mount not even being used. But everything I just said is my own personal opinion.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I still don't see anything on Dish's site about the Dish1000


----------



## brzmkla (Aug 26, 2005)

I see from the list that the Voom HD channels are also located on the 129... is this true? (on the newest channel lineup, the Voom HD channels are listed as being on the 61.5 only)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> I still don't see anything on Dish's site about the Dish1000


I wasn't under the impression anyone said there was anything on the the dish website.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

brzmkla said:


> I see from the list that the Voom HD channels are also located on the 129... is this true? (on the newest channel lineup, the Voom HD channels are listed as being on the 61.5 only)


Again, no official information has been released, to my knowledge, of what's the antenna configuration will end up being used for. Yes, it has been reported by people who see up-link reports, that most of the Voom channels are already up-linked, but I am not aware that they are live or available to anyone from that location, at this time.

Again, no official channel line ups have been made public at this time, AFAIK.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

The word from [email protected] regarding the Dish1000 is:

_Thank you for you email. At this time Plans are still be too finalized
for the new DISH 1000. Please continue to check our web site at
www.dishnetwork.com for more information to come in the near future. I
apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused._

I don't understand then how people have them installed etc...


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> The word from [email protected] regarding the Dish1000 is:
> 
> _Thank you for you email. At this time Plans are still be too finalized
> for the new DISH 1000. Please continue to check our web site at
> ...


I think the ones that are installed thus far are either by people who have bought them on their own or for LIL, not Voom.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The last retailer chat stated that D1000's should be installed in 25 markets that are moving there effective Sept 29th - however, as noted, E*'s website has not been updated to confirm that practice as common.

There has also been no website confirmation of Voom on 129.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Today is Friday.. weekend...

Maybe Monday


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It was effective Sept 27th.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I sit corrected. More reason why they should have "* markets require Dish 1000 or SuperDish" on their website.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote from last Retailer Chat recap:


> All of this kicks in on September 27th! .. All of this is happening on September 27th!
> 
> You have little time to respond and get used to this (talking to retailers i guess)
> Lots of folks are saying: "this is great, this is going to build business, etc.."
> ...


Maybe it DID officially start on Sept 27th, 2005 .. or even before that.. (as Simple Simon posted .. pictures etc) .. But maybe they kinda keeping a low profile on this innitially.. - just to test drive the whole process for a while.. before going OFFICIAL, "wide-spread".. , advertise on the web site, etc.....


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

I was fooling around the other day and moved my 61.5 to the 129 sat. The Voom channels are up there and came in just fine on my 811. If they would move the HD networks there I would be happy.


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not having any luck gettiing my 1000 to pick up 129 with my 942. I've posted several times asking for help, but no one on the boards seems to know what to do . I guess that I was just a little too bleeding edge this time.


----------



## odie (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getDish/disclaimers/dishPVRplans/

DISH Home Protection Plan ("DHPP"). DHPP is an optional service program that is currently available for $5.99 per month. DHPP includes: a) a priority technical service support telephone number available 24 hours per day/7 days per week; b) free shipping for repair or replacement of defective receiver equipment (including DVR and HD receivers); c) video cabling and power surge repairs to DISH Network equipment; d) discounted in home service calls currently priced at $29 (regularly $99); and e) one free DISH Mover (if you relocate to an area where DISH Network programming is available, we will provide free standard professional installation of a new DISH 500 antenna (or a SuperDISH or *DISH 1000 antenna * where required for local channel packages or a 24-inch or larger DISH 300 antenna for residents of Hawaii and eligible locations within the Anchorage, Alaska metropolitan area) and your existing receivers). Please see www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH for complete details.

A search of the E* website only turned this up.


----------



## chestrenu (Oct 2, 2005)

Will Dish 1000 work ok along with 61.5 dish and do you have setup diagram?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It would work if you took the lnbf for the 129 satellite off of the Dish1000 and had another dish pointed at 61.5 and put that DishPro lnbf on the 61.5 dish.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

okay i'm new to all of this and i'm totally confused about the dish 1000. what's this thing really for?

my understanding is that the dish 1000 can pick up signals from 110, 119, and 129 and that the dish 500 can get 110 and 119. so the dish 1000 just adds 129. and to that, i say "so what?" why is everybody all excited about this? there seems to be virtually nothing of any real interest on 129 except for a few locals that seem to be largely mirrored on 105. so why is e* rolling this out?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

psnarula said:


> okay i'm new to all of this and i'm totally confused about the dish 1000. what's this thing really for?
> 
> my understanding is that the dish 1000 can pick up signals from 110, 119, and 129 and that the dish 500 can get 110 and 119. so the dish 1000 just adds 129. and to that, i say "so what?" why is everybody all excited about this? there seems to be virtually nothing of any real interest on 129 except for a few locals that seem to be largely mirrored on 105. so why is e* rolling this out?


There is no real formal/public channel lineup at this time. Mostly speculation and confirmations that are being tracked as far as to what is being uplinked. Now, in the rumor department, from what I see floating around on the net, watch the uplinked channels on 105, 121, and 61.5 carefully. It is rumored that all locals are being moved to 129. It is also rumored that most all HD content will appear there. Voom, for the most part is already present, along with a few other HD's that have or are rumored to being moved to that location. So, the current speculated predominate rumor that I see on the net is that 129 will become the HD and locals bird, 121 will become internationals only, 105...well perhaps for internet use, not sure on that one. We'll see, content is flying all around at this time, perhaps E* is playing a shell game and they want us to loose track of whats were, but that is an opinion, and besides guys like JohnH, TNGTony, Bobabird, etc. are watching and keeping track of every move, so if it is a shell game, it probably won't throw anyone off.

Hopefully E* will announce something soon.

Again, nothing announced to public as far as line ups, AFAIK.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

> It is rumored that all locals are being moved to 129.


okay now this makes a lot more sense. i guess the next question is: what happens to thousands upon thousands of e* customers who have a superdish?

certainly if the rumor is true, then "moving" would become a lot easier -- no more worries about whether or not you've got the right superdish...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And by "all locals moving to 129" think "all locals not on D500 (119-110)". 
Nothing solid enough to call a rumor yet.

JL


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> And by "all locals moving to 129" think "all locals not on D500 (119-110)".
> Nothing solid enough to call a rumor yet.
> 
> JL


Also should probably add all locals moving to 129 that are within it's footprint and not on D500. From what I understand 129 won't work for everyone.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True. E10 is still expected to launch early next year to 110 which will take some of the pressure off of 129. I do not expect a single channel to move from 119 or 110 to 129. But the split wing markets WILL move to 129 or 110 as space opens up and SD markets are likely to move to 129 and/or 110 as well. Just the usual shuffle. 

JL


----------



## jjmd (May 14, 2002)

Hi,

Has anyone tried a Dish 1000 plus a second dish at 148 to keep CBSHD and get VOOM. I am in the San Francisco area and I am worried that the locals would be doubled up and mess up my receivers (811, 721, 921). 
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

I think this question has already been asked in several different ways, but I am getting a 942 this week and currently have a Dish 500 with Quad LNB. Dish is telling me to get the VOOM Channels, I'll need a 2nd dish pointed at 61.5. I guess I'm wondering if I should hold out for the Dish 1000 and get VOOM off 129 if that's part of Dish's plan, and just replace the Dish 500? Currently, if you ask them, they will neither confirm or deny that Dish 1000 will work with the VOOM channels. 

I also heard that the gain is better on the 1000 over the 500 meaning less rain fade. Anyone else hear that? Is that possibly true?


----------



## Crumpler (Oct 9, 2005)

Just tried as a new customer to get a Dish 1000 in Sacramento, CA. Told them I wanted Voom and they told me I had to get a second dish pointed at 61.5 . I told them Voom was on 129 and I wanted 1 dish and then he went off to verify it with his supervisor and came back and told me I still had to get a 2nd dish to get Voom. Told him thanks but no thanks. Thought Sacramento was DMA to get 1000's ?


----------



## phaddon (Dec 5, 2004)

we just installed our first Dish 1000 upgrade Friday(10/14/05) in the Greenwood/Greenville DMA. the upgrade was completed on an existing customer upgrading to the Voom channels. the work order we had listed Dish 1000 and/or additional equipment as needed. the work order did state that we could use 61.5 instead of 129.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

Two weeks ago (10/3), I decided to add the Voom package to my HD system. I called DISH three times with the following results:

1. Customer service rep says I can get Voom on 129 and can use D1000 instead of adding a separate dish for 61.5. Needed to think about it, so I said I'd call back.

2. Called back an hour later. CSR knew nothing about Voom on 129 and took my order to have a Dish 300 installed (no charge) and pointed at 61.5.

3. Being confused over the differing answers, I called HD tech support and asked for a senior techie. I asked about Voom on 129 and she said that this was not the case and there was nothing in the works. She reiterated that locals would move there eventually.

On 10/13, the installer shows up at my house. He asks "why get a second dish when he could put a D1000 on my roof and get Voom on 129?" He installed a D1000, tuned 129, and now I get Voom - nothing is pointed at 61.5.

To summarize a long story, I can confirm that Voom is on 129. I hope that this is not temporary. Otherwise, I'm screwed. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Voom on 129? This is BIG news! Great


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Nick said:


> Voom on 129? This is BIG news! Great


Jeez, Nick. You been sleeping under a rock the last month?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mikey said:


> Jeez, Nick. You been sleeping under a rock the last month?


Actually, yes.  I'm upgrading to digital cable per this thread and, as a condition of my switch from sat to cable, FCC regs require that I sleep under a rock for 30 days. :lol:


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I can also confirm about Voom being on 129. Had my 1000 installed this past Sunday. Very quick install by the individual. Took very little time putting up the 1000 on the eave of the house and wiring in my 942 and 501. No SW44 was required since I was only going single mode on the 942 and the 1000 had the new LNBs. Everything is working great!! Since DISH claims no knowledge about being able to order out a 1000, I went ahead and bought one from Dish Depot. Which really blew the installer's mind since he said the work order mentioned nothing about a 1000. Had it, he would have brought one from the warehouse since they have them in stock.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Voom has been on 129 for several weeks now ... the question is can you order Voom based on using 129. Apparently some retailers and installers have got the memo. 

E* still isn't promoting the use of 129 (or acknowledging it) on their website. But it's good to see 'official' installs.

JL


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had the Voom channels on 61.5 untill this morning when I switched to a Dish 1000. I still have Voom and the locals from Houston I didn't have before. So yes you can get the Voom channels on 129. I just wouldn't say anything to the csr when you order Voom. Just tell them you have a side sat dish to 61.5 and you will get the channels mirrored to 129 if you have a dish 1000.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Jame Long said:


> But it's good to see 'official' installs.


You mean like the one I posted [thread=46214]here[/thread] a month ago?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are special, SimpleSimon - ahead of the curve. Most of the installs we have seen have been homebrew. It is nice to see that you are not the only one doing installs. If you want to include your install in the list of 'official' installs I am happy to see go right ahead.

JL


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

As mentioned earlier my install went very well. However, had two issues with the installer --- one is he could not cut and reinstall a connector onto my OTA cable since it was a quad-shielded RG6. He also did not ground the dish or any of the bridges. When I climbed to the second story eave, I also noticed he did not screw the diplexor into the under-eave completely. Well, I cut and reconnected the OTA cable, ran my ground, and fix the diplexer. Everything is working fine!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

What's the difference between the 1000 and the SuperDish?

I currently have a SuperDish and use sat 119 / 110 / 105 and want to add Voom but been hesitant because of the second dish required. Will the 1000 do anything for me as far as getting Voom on one dish?


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

You won't be able to get the Charleston locals without 105, so with a Dish 1000 you'd get Voom, but lose your locals.
*note, Charleston is not mirrored on 129*

So you're choices are:
1. Superdish (105, 110, 119) plus Dish 300 (61.5 for Voom)
2. Superdish (105, 110, 119) plus Dish 300 (129 for Voom)
3. Dish 1000 (110, 119, 129) plus Superdish (105 for locals)

Eitherway, you're not going to get them all with a one dish solution.
My advice is to get a Dish 300 (or 500) and point it to whichever you can get a better signal (61.5 or 129).


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks derwin0, that's what I figured. I was hoping to avoid an additional but I don't think I can hold out much longer. I'm an HD addict.


----------



## ScoMikey (Nov 3, 2005)

Im very new to this stuff, and i have a dish 1000 im going to hook up to an 811, but hopefully will be eligable for the CBSHD feed on 61.5/148, how would i go about hooking an additional dihs up, i think i read something about a dish pro 34/44 switch.

Also, where excatly are the hbo, showtime, hd ppv located? i see them on 110, but there seems to be a set on 148 also, are these a west coast feed or something? 

And, in addition at lyngsat on the packages page for 148, it says their are 6 mpeg-4 channels,(2 HD ((HBO, Discovery)) and 4 SD) what is this some testing?


----------

